# 2x WLAN - Router + Printserver



## hconny (12. Januar 2005)

Hi! ;-) 
Habe einen DLINK WLAN Router und einen Linksys WLAN PRINTSERVER.
Router auf feste IP 192.168.0.1; PrintServer auf 192.168.0.10 . Sub: 255.255.255.0
Router hat den Kanal 8, PS Kanal 6.
Auf 2 PCs :Netzwerk + Internet etc. geht alles .
Ein PC hat DLINK PCI WLAN Karte, 2. ist Laptop mit BlaBla WLAN Karte.
============
Jetzt soll der Lynksys Printserver "dran"
Er wird erkannt, und auch zeitweilig verbunden.
Wenn man dann druckt, kommt der Druck, aber danach geht Router nicht mehr.
In der Drahtlosen Netzwerkumgebung stehen beide drin, aber der erste ( Router) ist dann draussen bzw. "abgemeldet" oder nicht verbunden.
Dann steht beliebig einmal "automatisch" dann wieder "manuell" drin ( als Verbindungsoption, wie der PC sich verbinden soll ? )   
Wenn man den Router wieder verbindet, geht drucken nicht mehr.
Die Teile schmeißen sich anscheinend gegenseitig "Raus"... richtig ?

Das Problem ist also, wie komme ich mit einem ( 2 ) PC mit EINER WLAN KARTE an 2 verschiedene WLAN TEILE ran ?

Wäre toll, wenn einer von euch da mal einen Lösungsansatz hätte, der mit weiterhilft ...
Etwa : verschiedene Netzwerkadressbereiche ? Oder : Gemeinsamer Kanal?
Danke für Hilfe !

Hconny@sloxs.de


----------



## generador (11. März 2005)

Hast du mal Versucht den Printserver als Client laufen zu lassen, also das dieser ebenfalls auf den Router connectet ?

Das wäre mein Vorschlag und dann per IP den Drucker zu verbinden


----------

